# Inception



## tacotiklah (Jan 1, 2011)

Saw it last night for the first time and my mind was blown away. What did you guys think? Are some of those concepts even possible. (they say the greatest lies have some truth in them)


----------



## Ishan (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought it was pretty to watch but over convoluted. What was starting as a good story about characters is drowned into scifi stunts during the course of the film.
Not so great but that's just me.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 3, 2011)

Have you ever watched a group of Star Wars enthusiasts, ready to prove how strong the Force is within them?

How about fans of the Matrix, who want to believe that this is all unreal? 

Ultimately, these people just fail, because they can't demonstrate what they claim might be true. 

So, which concepts are you thinking might be valid?

----

Here's some thoughts, separately, and then combined:

The electrical fields generated by the human brain are not easy to pick up, in spite of what some might believe. Here's a link to some information about magnetoencephalography. 

When a computer is running, unless one is tracking all the processes, it is difficult to know exactly what is happening in every bit and byte of memory. The only way to really monitor that state is by monitoring a virtual machine, where all the parts are known.

Unlike such a machine, each human brain is unique, and the processes and neural structures pertaining to them are highly idiosyncratic. Maybe what you see as blue, I see as bright orange; who can say? The only way we can talk about things in common is to calibrate our communication so that we are both referring to the same wavelength by the same chunk of communication. The same difficulty enters when one is thinking at a different rate from another person. 

So, we have difficulties in knowing in what part of the brain current visual perception is happening. We don't even know what neuron firings correspond to our picturing a simple geometric square, let alone a cow wandering aimlessly down Broadway at midday, causing a traffic jam. 

No good map of where an individual processes sound/sight/cognitive. No way of monitoring such, due to not knowing where it is. No way of accurately measuring what is happening in the brain, other than the relatively crudity of an MRI. 

Therefore, no way of knowing where to insert stimuli to create sensation, directed visualizations, or even the sound of a bell. 

I think that some of the concepts, in a broad/general way, might be possible, but there's no way to even start in that direction....

----

But I know what you were *really* looking for... movie recommendations!

The 13th Floor
Existenz
Abre los ojos (Open Your Eyes, Spanish language film)

I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a pretty cool video of what it would inception would be in real time.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MHBlYJ-tKcs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MHBlYJ-tKcs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 4, 2011)

great film. The music is great. hard to believe that most of the score was written before hans even watched the movie.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 4, 2011)

Great movie, I enjoyed it, had dreams about inception after watching it too.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 4, 2011)

repost http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...ctor-dark-knight-cool-trailer-inside-3-a.html

also http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/134171-inception-comics.html

and semi related http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/141757-inception-game-theory-game-based-off-movie.html


----------



## iddqd (Jan 5, 2011)

I was kinda disappointed at the end. The beginning was totally stunning, but overall i think that there was just way to much boring action - something more like the train would have made this movie legendary. Furhtermore i wished they would have focussed on less dream levels.

But my highest regard to Christopher Nolan. If i would have read this story in a book first, i'd never thought you could make a film out of that!


----------



## Mexi (Jan 7, 2011)

It's definitely a movie that you need to pay attention to while watching, lest you miss some key details that can make the story even more complex. I loved the ending with the totem, its just like christopher nolan to throw the audience for a loop like that. great acting, superb effects and a real balance between story and action.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've seen it three times and I really love it. The music, the acting, the whole idea...it's just mezmerizing. And Mal is just SMOKIN HAWTTTTTT oww owwww


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 9, 2011)

Great film, though not as original as claimed.

I read some reviews that stated it was 'entirely new ground', which is nonsense as the same ground has been covered in The Matrix and Abre Los Ojos/Vanilla Sky, just not as mechanically.

Seriously though, hats off to Nolan. There is so much going on in this film I could watch it again and again and again.

Inception is the film that deserves the praise that The Dark Knight got.


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 6, 2011)

I've been having the most bizzare semi-lucid dreams since I finally recently watched (and fully understood) _Inception._


----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 7, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Great film, though not as original as claimed.
> 
> I read some reviews that stated it was 'entirely new ground', which is nonsense as the same ground has been covered in The Matrix and Abre Los Ojos/Vanilla Sky, just not as mechanically.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. 


Nolan is one of the best directors around these days imo. The way he does things, are (as i like to think) similiar to how i would do them if i would have the chance.  ..He always tried to do everything for real, no CGI if possible, etc. All his movies have been great. Haven't seen his very first one though.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 7, 2011)

I was a bit disappointed by it to be honest, but that's my own fault for paying to much attention to the hype. I went in expecting some massively complex, totally original, edge of the seat affair. And it isn't that at all.

Decent picture, but it's just a good heist flick that takes place in a dream rather than a bank.


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 7, 2011)

chronocide said:


> I was a bit disappointed by it to be honest, but that's my own fault for paying to much attention to the hype. I went in expecting some massively complex, totally original, edge of the seat affair. And it isn't that at all.
> 
> Decent picture, but it's just a good heist flick that takes place in a dream rather than a bank.



Agreed. I like Chris Nolan (his work certainly stands above your typical Hollywood-fare), but the films of his I've seen are actually quite pretentious and drenched in hyperbole by fans who think it's all so "complex" or "realistic" when it really ain't.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 7, 2011)

jaredowty said:


> Agreed. I like Chris Nolan (his work certainly stands above your typical Hollywood-fare), but the films of his I've seen are actually quite pretentious and drenched in hyperbole by fans who think it's all so "complex" or "realistic" when it really ain't.


The reason I like Nolan and his films is that they really draw me in. I Remember watching inception for the first time- I was completely drawn into the movie, so focused, not just enjoying a good movie. And the same happened with The Dark Knight, and The Prestige (I also really dig Memento, but I'll have to watch it normally to decide if he has the same effect as the movies mentioned above) 
So yeah- maybe not too complex plot twists, but I still think he's an amazing director.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 8, 2011)

I like Nolan because he makes great movies that aren't filmed by cameramen with Parkinson's disease (read: shakey cam).


A rare trait in movie making these days.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 8, 2011)

GazPots said:


> I like Nolan because he makes great movies that aren't filmed by cameramen with Parkinson's disease (read: shakey cam).
> 
> 
> A rare trait in movie making these days.



Never saw the fight scenes in Batman Begins, did you? 

To be fair, his ability to shoot and direct action sequences improved dramatically in the five years between Batman Begins and Inception. Just watch the shifting gravity hallway fight in Inception as proof, that scene still blows me away.


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome movie. One of the most intense movies I've seen in a long time.

The van-off-the-bridge part=what they mean by edge of your seat action.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

To be honest, I thought it was overrated. Don't get me wrong, it was a good movie, but it wasn't nearly as good as people said it was.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 8, 2011)

I loved it. I thought it was a great concept that was executed (both in the story line and the visuals) extremely well. Maybe its movie peers are skewing my view though. Hell, these days I'm happy when a movie isn't; a) based on a comic/superhero/toy from my childhood. b) about vampires or werewolves c) a Seltzer/Friedberg movie where they use different actors to copy scenes from recent popular movies and/or internet trends and call it satire (seriously, go watch some Mel Brooks you fucking hacks) d) fucking Harry Potter and the Dark Hallowed Super Bowl XXVII.

I'm glad Inception was so financially successful. It's becoming increasingly rare for an original story to do so, I hope studios will be encouraged to fund more of them (they won't be ).


----------



## The Somberlain (Aug 11, 2011)

A fun action movie, but the plot was a grossly simplified and watered-down version of Philip K. Dick's "The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch"


----------



## GazPots (Aug 12, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Never saw the fight scenes in Batman Begins, did you?
> 
> To be fair, his ability to shoot and direct action sequences improved dramatically in the five years between Batman Begins and Inception. Just watch the shifting gravity hallway fight in Inception as proof, that scene still blows me away.



I did and it didn't stick in my mind as a shakeycam-fest. I really only remember the Dark Knight of the two movies and it seemed to be fairly decent for steady camera work.


Although i think my judgement of shakeycam has been tainted somewhat by the Bourne series. The last one had a hilarious scene of a guy writing some information in his note pad in a cafe while having a coffee. Yet the camera is shaking like they are filming during an earthquake. 


Shakey cam is a terrible method and users of it need to be booted in the balls.


Rant over.


----------



## K Rawk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought inception was great. I dont usually rewatch movies but i happened to watch inception atleast 4 times, really loved the story as well


----------



## GazPots (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, i think i'm gonna watch it again soon and see if i can notice anything i might have missed first time around. But first i must get it on blu-ray for awesomeness.....



As a side note, currently super addicted to Zack Hemsey's "Mind Heist" EP. It was the epic song in the Inception trailer and the EP has some awesome alternate versions/remixes. It's all on youtube on his page if you look.


----------

